# #1 go-to tool



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

Woodcraft has pretty good tools for many purposes, glad to hear this was one of them


----------



## mpounders (Jun 22, 2010)

What you have are Pfeil chisels. They are a well known maker of carving tools and I own quite a few. Woodcraft is the US distributor for them and they are excellent tools, the best of quality. They are stamped "swiss Made" and have the arrow marking also.


----------



## danielsheppard (Dec 15, 2015)

I have some of Woodcraft's products in my tool box and they work wonders every time. Great tools worth their price, that's all I can say.


----------



## WoodNSawdust (Mar 7, 2015)

Thanks for the review. I have not tried Woodcraft chisels. I will keep them in mind when I expand / replace my chisels.


----------

